# New photo album: Sedona Summit Mesa Suite



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a link to our photo album of the 1 bedroom Mesa Suite at DRI's Sedona Summit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...-2013/27999314_R8pGcN#!i=2384481709&k=2R9jgdG right now I don't have picks of the fitness center. Someone was always using it when I walked by (feels as if I'm intruding taking a pic while someone works out). Also missing is registration, which is currently relocated while the complete a major refurbish on the building.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2013)

More photos to come. I had time to walk the resort grounds this morning and get pics of mor of the pools/hot tubs, children's play equipment and fitness center. I'm going to wait for the sun to come up a little more and see if I can get a little better light on some of the pools. We won't be hanging around to long as we need to be back in Scottsdale this afternoon.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 27, 2013)

We are headed to Phoenix/Sedona ourselves in a few weeks.  We will be at Pinon Pointe.  The photos were great.  Thanks for posting them.  Sedona Summit looks very nice and we will have to keep that one in mind.  I assume it trades through RCI as opposed to Interval?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2013)

hcarman said:


> We are headed to Phoenix/Sedona ourselves in a few weeks.  We will be at Pinon Pointe.  The photos were great.  Thanks for posting them.  Sedona Summit looks very nice and we will have to keep that one in mind.  I assume it trades through RCI as opposed to Interval?



DRI resorts trade through II but Suntera had previously been associated with RCI, so it likely trades through both.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 27, 2013)

Lovely pictures! We stayed in a unit like that a couple of years ago and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## dwojo (Feb 28, 2013)

Great pictures. We were there last October and loved it there. We want to go back and spend more time to see everything and to get a burger at Bodacious Burger.


----------

